# Alternatives to BuSpar



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

From Dr.Weil's web site:Outsmarting Anxiety? Q. My doctor has prescribed BuSpar for mild anxiety. Is there a natural alternative I could take instead of this drug? A. Actually, BuSpar is a relatively safe and effective drug for generalized anxiety disorder (GAD), a condition marked by constant unrealistic worry, irritability, and overreaction to everyday situations - for instance, assuming a fatal accident if someone is late to dinner. BuSpar is generally considered nonaddictive and nonsedating but acts more slowly than benzodiazepine drugs such as Valium and Ativan, which can calm you quickly but are addictive. In addition, BuSpar may actually cause excitement and nervousness. As for a natural alternative to BuSpar, you might try kava, which has been shown in German studies to reduce symptoms of anxiety as well as benzodiazepines. Kava is nonaddictive and has no major side effects in recommended dosages, but be careful - it can intensify the effects of alcohol and prescription anti-anxiety drugs or the sedative herb valerian. Don't take kava if you're drinking alcohol or taking any of the drugs mentioned. Also, be sure to monitor kava's effect on you before you get behind the wheel.Whether you choose BuSpar or kava, I recommend limiting your use of either product to about two months while you begin a program designed to naturally manage generalized anxiety disorder. Here's my plan:Breath work: Regulating the breath is the most effective anti-anxiety measure I know. The particular technique I recommend is the yogic Relaxing Breath, which involves inhaling through the nose for 4 seconds, holding your breath for 7 seconds, and exhaling through your mouth for 8 seconds.Meditation: Focusing on the moment through meditation can take your mind off your fears and reduce stress. Meditation has been shown to bring about significant, long-term reductions in anxiety. You may want to try out a new recording I've recently created with meditation expert Jon Kabat-Zinn, PhD, called Meditation for Optimum Health. The 2-CD/audiotape set is sold in bookstores, or you can order a copy by calling 888-337-9345.Avoid stimulants: Giving up coffee, tea, caffeinated sodas, chocolate, and over-the-counter medication containing caffeine, as well as nonprescription drugs and herbal products containing such stimulants as ephedrine, ephedra, guaranï¿½, and yohimbe, can help keep you calm and thwart anxiety, especially in sensitive individuals.Cognitive-behavioral therapy: By working with a mental-health professional, you can learn to recognize distorted thinking that leads to anxiety and practice techniques for changing it.Journaling: Putting your anxious thoughts on paper can help to defuse them and reduce stress.Exercise: Regular aerobic exercise and strength training can reduce stress, release the brain's "feel good" endorphins, and distract you from negative thoughts.Tune out: Taking a break from the news for a few days may decrease feelings of anxiety and lessen personal worries.


----------

